# xbox 360 freezing



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

Started having this problem yesterday. So i called the help desk and was told it needs to be fixed and it is going to cost me £60. This is my second one in 18 months, they only replaced this one 5 months ago.
I wouldnt mind if i played on it every night but i don't, maybe once a week at the most.
Any ideas how to sort this.


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

pay the £60 nothing else you can do TBH.

Mine packed up 4 month ago as well, But microsoft will put years guarantee on the repair


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

red ring of death syndrome 

i heard some reports that its overheating that fries them ., maybe with infrequent use dust settled inside and reduced the fans ability to cool it 

is amazing how familiar these problems are with the xbox but no cure has been found


----------



## DaveyVXT (Jul 30, 2007)

just out of interest how do you stand your xbox? vertically or Horizontally??

as mine does it when it is vertical yet horizontally it seems to work fine


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Autotec said:


> Started having this problem yesterday. So i called the help desk and was told it needs to be fixed and it is going to cost me £60. This is my second one in 18 months, they only replaced this one 5 months ago.
> I wouldnt mind if i played on it every night but i don't, maybe once a week at the most.
> Any ideas how to sort this.


Why would you have to pay when the machine is under warranty?


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

mine did this before the RROD kicked in , then i claimed on the warranty


----------



## mikerd4 (Oct 27, 2006)

they have put a 3 year warranty on all 360's due to these technical faults. Got mine back today and they have replaced the motherboard.


----------



## Matt T (Mar 31, 2008)

robsonj said:


> mine did this before the RROD kicked in , then i claimed on the warranty


Yup me too, ALL xbox's have 3 year warranty, so it should be free.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

I dont understand why you have to pay for it to be repaired if under warranty 
Mine was second hand and 15 months old but when i got the rrod i phoned them and they didn't hesitate to offer the repair. UPS picked it up today! I am very impressed with the service up to now.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

Unfortunatly i have not got the ring of death just the freezing.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Autotec said:


> Unfortunatly i have not got the ring of death just the freezing.


doesnt matter.... if its under warranty?


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

eshrules said:


> doesnt matter.... if its under warranty?


Oooooooooh......get you with the new Avatar!! :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

handicap7 said:


> Oooooooooh......get you with the new Avatar!! :lol:


yeah how do you get one of those? is it a gamercard?


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

if it was only replaced 5 months ago that new unit will have a new 12 month warranty, get arguing with them

I got through 3 in 2 months and ended up getting a refund when the final one was dead out of the box brand new

Bought a PS3 instead


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

handicap7 said:


> Oooooooooh......get you with the new Avatar!! :lol:





panama said:


> yeah how do you get one of those? is it a gamercard?


:lol: www.gamercard.net :thumb:


----------



## K.LAM (Sep 19, 2007)

Heard it was extended 3 years warranty only for the red lights, mine packed up 2 weeks ago just out of the years warranty, I rang them and the said it was extended to 3 years for the flashing red lights :thumb: 

got it pick up by UPS and deliverd back yesterday. they replaced the motherboard and drive.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

I have now got the ring of red lights. Hooray Ups are picking it up next week and it will be fixed or like the last one they will just send me a new one.


----------

